# Salt Fork water info, bass limit/size info



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

I have never been to Salt Fork and am planning on spending the next two weekends there bass fishing. Just wondering what the rain and flooding has done to the lake, is it muddy, debris floating, from another thread i have gathered its almost two feet high. 
Also I have a question about the bass limit/size limit? for tourneys, can you just keep fish over 15inches?
And lastly, for this time of year any info would be cool, are fish caught deep in this lake on points and rocks, or is it primarily a fish the weeds and/or visible structure lake? Thanks ofgrs


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I was there two weeks ago (June 29) and the lake was almost two feet high then, which was before all this rain. The limit for bass is 2 12-15" bass and 2 over 15" which is what most tournaments run, although I think I did see one buddy trail use a combined limit (5 fish limit with up to 4 over 15"). Not so great on the actual catching part over there but you can catch them on rocks or weeds and I hear of people fishing deep, just never had any luck myself.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

ok my first report of my first of three trips to salt fork, not much to report besides water conditions, lol. Just to get it out the way my buddy and I spent 10 hours with a total of two small bass on Friday. Not even a blue gill bite all day. Beautiful weather with some sunny skies sometimes overcast and a little wind every now and then. But just no bites. The water at Salt Fork is great, most of the lake is all clear water and you can see the structure. This lake looks so fertile, millfoil, rocks, laydowns, stumps, timber, few pads, a little flooded brush, but the lack of bites we got was fustrating. Talked to a local musky fisherman and he just chalked the day up to being a bad fishing day, I hope!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, Kickenbass, I believe I have the limit down now.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

I was there thursday night with a buddy fishing the tournament... Lake was pretty good ...Water wasnt real stained and wasnt all the high from normal.... We caught probably 20-25 fish over 12.... but only two over 15.... and they were both in the 16in range... we struggled to get the "big" bites, but had a blast anyway...


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

what ramp does that thurs night tourney go out of?


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning glory. That's the one by the dam.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe the limit for bass at Salt Fork is two LESS than 15 in. and two 15 or more. There is no minimum size....


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

That's right hatchetman, no minimum size. But most of the tournaments put their own 12" minimum.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

second report, salt fork came alive for us on thursday with it being very very HOT, air temps in the high 90's water temps hitn 90 as well....we did manage a about 8-9 keepers with several over 15 so that is great....its official when we were there last friday it must have been one of the worst fishing days this summer. LOL still not catching the numbers we would like, the lake looks so good we continue to find awesome structure to fish...but with water temps in the 90's i guess what do you expect. should cool off a little on sat/sun.


----------

